# Keeping bucks together?



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it safe to keep 2 mature bucks together in the same fencing? Right now we have 1 billy (7 months old) 8 does (7 months-5 years old) 
We are keeping a friend's 6 month old billy goat until they get their fence ready. They do seem to be a little aggressive when a doe comes in heat towards each other but not bad. I'm afraid this behavior may escalate as they get older. Just wondering if or when we should separate them?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We keep our two Boer bucks together... I was always told never ever to do that, but they like each other a LOT and freak out when they get separated! Even now during breeding season, they are best buds. They have their head butts here and there, but never get serious about it. 

I'm not recommending it, just saying ours do get along so there is a chance yours may too.  If they are already aggressive with each other though, I don't think I would try it.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We keep our two Boer bucks together... I was always told never ever to do that, but they like each other a LOT and freak out when they get separated! Even now during breeding season, they are best buds. They have their head butts here and there, but never get serious about it.
> 
> I'm not recommending it, just saying ours do get along so there is a chance yours may too.  If they are already aggressive with each other though, I don't think I would try it.


That's good to know! Thank you!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Most of the people I know have multiple bucks in a pen.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have housed up to 3 adult bucks in the same pen with no problems. I would not necessarily recommend simply throwing all of them together, though. I have 2 pens (guard rail and pipe) side by side and put the newcomer in one of them so they can get used to each other through the fence for a day or so. Then I put them together and keep an eye on them for another day or so. So far it has worked very well for me.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

My sister at one time had two bucks sharing a fence line and the best the crap outta each other.. She now has a 2 yr old and a couple bucks from this year together and they are fine.. Benelli and gauge are both in rut and share a fence line with the ladies and we have no problems.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Most depends on the bucks and the time of year. I have never had serious issues with keeping bucklings under about a year and a half together. They have a few disagreements here and there but nothing to worry to much about. Come the following breeding season though, we have to put em into pens of their own or it can get nasty.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I keep mine together year round. I hand breed the does, so the bucks come out of their pen and up to the doe barn to breed one at a time. Yes, they have their spats, just like the does do, but I have dairy goats with no horns.

The trick is to know your animals and keep watch for any aggressive actions towards the other. I know farms that have had bucks kill the others that they had been in a pen with for months, but there were signs that they were not best buds any more.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes when goats have been kept alone for a good bit of their life, they can be other goat aggressive. But I do know, my bucky boys are very happy to live together. They are bonded and love each other.


----------

